# Corn Harvest?



## jstriz9 (Nov 29, 2009)

Could anybody be kind enough to tell me their prediction if the corn and flowers will be off by December 10. (southeast central part of the state). my buddy and I are going back out for our second trip. I was a first timer to pheasant hunting this year in N.D. Opening week we limited out every day but without being able to hunt plots and crops up we walked a hundred miles.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Just got back from that general area. Flowers are done, corn maybe 1/2? But even with the harvested fields there is plenty of crop residue left out there.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Corn still maybe two or more weeks out in many places in the SE. Walking a hundred miles is 1/2 the fun isn't it? :beer:


----------



## jstriz9 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for the updates, and definitely yes...walking behind my ten year old lab for days was 1/2 the fun. I tried to post pictutes of our trip but the update photo box stated the picture was too big? any suggestions, I have the photos in microsoft "pictures?"


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The home page used to have a tutorial on posting pics. There are free software sites that will resize for you. Try google for those services. I bought "click pic" for a few $$ because I was already familiar with it. Once you get it down it is a snap.

Just a side note but the best hunting is yet to come. COLD weather predicted by the end of the week and possible snow which will bunch them up. They are scattered all over now.


----------



## TMPKennels (Mar 9, 2010)

Heck we still have corn standing around our farmstead!!!


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I read where the beans have been harvested and a lot of the corn was coming off. How is it looking in the SE portion of the state? If all goes well I will be heading to that area next week. Thanks, :beer:


----------

